# how much can you dehydrate safely?



## cagefighter1 (Oct 23, 2010)

so i have never cut weight for a fight before i have always walked around at the same weight i fight at but i am about 161 9% bf and plan on fighting at 145 i heard you can dehydrate 10-15 pounds but that sounds like a lot just wondering if anyone knows?


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 23, 2010)

you've never done it before? weigh ins are 24hrs before the fight? how much time do you have before you need to cut? see where I'm going with this? you need to provide way more information before you can get a legit answer here. truth is your first cut 10lbs of water is going to really deplete you. especially since you are already pretty small. give more information and plenty of guys around here are going to be able to help you out


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2010)

remember that when you have to drop water weight before a fight it comes at the cost of decreases levels of hydration all over the body.  this reduces the rate at which the muscles can generate/re-generate ATP efficiently and also reduces the level of hydration in the meninges which is the membrane in-between the brain and skull making it easier to suffer a concussion and knock out blow.


----------



## cagefighter1 (Oct 23, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> you've never done it before? weigh ins are 24hrs before the fight? how much time do you have before you need to cut? see where I'm going with this? you need to provide way more information before you can get a legit answer here. truth is your first cut 10lbs of water is going to really deplete you. especially since you are already pretty small. give more information and plenty of guys around here are going to be able to help you out




the weigh ins are 24hrs before the fight,  and i am not fighting till February now so i have a long time to cut even more fat off of me but was just wondering in case i have to do it as a last resort


----------



## cagefighter1 (Oct 23, 2010)

LAM said:


> remember that when you have to drop water weight before a fight it comes at the cost of decreases levels of hydration all over the body.  this reduces the rate at which the muscles can generate/re-generate ATP efficiently and also reduces the level of hydration in the meninges which is the membrane in-between the brain and skull making it easier to suffer a concussion and knock out blow.



how long does it take the body to rehydrate? i have 24 hours after i weigh in
thanks for your info


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2010)

you can re-hydrate in terms of fluids but some medical studies have shown that it can take from 4-48 hours before muscle glycogen levels are restored.

some people prefer to stay closer to their fight weight to avoid most of the side effects that come along with having to make weight.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 23, 2010)

Sweat it All Out: Cutting Weight for Strength Sports | Athletic Performance Revolution

Basically, you need to figure out how much you can rehydrate in the time you have between the weigh-in and the fight.  You want to be able to fully re-hydrate by the time the fight starts.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2010)

You want to lose that in water weight? That seems crazy. There was a guy who I used to workout with who did some kind of martial arts and would sit in the sauna at the gym to lose weight before fights, but never more than a couple of pounds.


----------



## cagefighter1 (Oct 24, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Sweat it All Out: Cutting Weight for Strength Sports | Athletic Performance Revolution
> 
> Basically, you need to figure out how much you can rehydrate in the time you have between the weigh-in and the fight.  You want to be able to fully re-hydrate by the time the fight starts.



thanks! i was looking everywhere for something like that but couldn't find anything


----------



## cagefighter1 (Oct 24, 2010)

vortrit said:


> You want to lose that in water weight? That seems crazy. There was a guy who I used to workout with who did some kind of martial arts and would sit in the sauna at the gym to lose weight before fights, but never more than a couple of pounds.




yea my friend does it but never re hydrates or eats enough for the next day so he always seems really drained,  so i wanted to see how much you could cut without feeling like that


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

i dropped alot of weight with inject lasix and aldactone before my last contest like 24 hrs before and i payed for it as i had bad cramping and had to replenish before the show and looked smooth so u should no about 2 weeks before u fight not 24 hrs before to make weight.


----------

